# help!  finding stable setup



## debguy (Apr 12, 2012)

I would like to try BSD. But I want to start with something [fully] installed image with binaries that's already properly ported too. Who has a system configuration (i.e.  SCSI drive on x hardware) and downloadable image that's "KNOWN GOOD HW / IMAGE / SETUP" that compiles, has a desktop, web (maybe webtv!}, so I can start from a firm starting point (with backup when *I* crash it) to learn from something that is already working?

*W*hat I mean is *I* don*'*t want to get the wrong hardware and install wrong and spend weeks trying to hack it into what someone else already has 

*A*ny advice people can leave here on the forum?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2012)

PC-BSD


----------



## debguy (Apr 12, 2012)

*I* forgot a detail you don't really need: the boot loader usually has to tell a processor how to access memory beyond 64k on a PC - though on Spark / Solaris you can bootstrap right off the BIOS easy.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2012)

debguy said:
			
		

> *I* forgot a detail you don't really need: the boot loader usually has to tell a processor how to access memory beyond 64k on a PC



I don't see how this is relevant.

Protected_mode vs. Real mode

Nobody uses real mode anymore.


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 13, 2012)

debguy said:
			
		

> *W*hat I mean is *I* don*'*t want to get the wrong hardware and install wrong and spend weeks trying to hack it into what someone else already has



As already suggested PCBSD is probably what you are searching for. Have a look also at GhostBSD, that is another desktop flavor.


----------

